# Do you feel Overworked?



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

Once you become a chef in charge of a kitchen with a bunch of cooks working for you:
Don't make one person work 60 hours a week when you can hire one and half worker instead. I know that the labor market is tuff, but it can be done. People that are over worked don't perform well and may cost you some future clients and/or money. You ultimately control who works and how much! Even if someone is wanting to work overtime, don't do it. For the cost and for the employee. Mastering your schedule is going to be one of the best skill you have!
My two cents!!:look:


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm not so sure I agree with the one and a half workers concept (of course, paying overtime has its own cost to the company's profts). Part time workers are a problem (I should know, I'm one of them) to find and keep. Most part time workers will require a longer training time (simply because they work less and become less accustomed than an equivalent full time worker given the same total number of hours) and as a result will require more looking after. Also, I would tend to think (although apparently I'm also an exception to this rule because I've been working there longer than most of the full time cooks) that part time workers will have an even greater tendency to move from one job to another and won't be able to stay for the long run. Of course, I'm not saying I'm right, but this is simply my initial impression.


----------

